
Problem of why there is anything at all - lainon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Problem_of_why_there_is_anything_at_all
======
blacksqr
"The map of ideas how the universe appeared from nothing"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13100326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13100326)

I prefer 1.6:

"There is no laws in nothingness so there is no causal law in nothingness, so
something could appear from nothingness without breaking causal law"

